# الضحك يقوي القلب!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*أبتسم وتفاءل وإضحك لأن الضحك والتفاؤل يقوي القلب  .
ففي دراستين منفصلتين تبين أن الحزن يحطم القلوب, والضحك يحميها ويقويها. في جامعة جونزهوبكنز أجرى فريق بحثي دراسة سريرية أكدت أن الأخبار السيئة تفطر القلوب, فبعد فحص عدد من المرضى- معظمهم من النساء- يعانون من أعراض شبيهة بأعراض الأزمة القلبية كألم الصدر وضيق التنفس وهبوط القلب تبين أنهم مروا بأزمة نفسية حادة كوفاة قريب أو التعرض للسطو المسلح. هرمونات التوتر كالإدرينالين والنور أدرينالين إرتفعت في دم هؤلاء بنسبة مابين 7 إلى 37 ضعفاً عما يوجد لدى المصابين بنوبة قلبية. وأكد الباحثون أن هرمونات التوتر لها أثر سام على القلب, ورغم أنهم لايعرفون كيف تؤثر هرمونات التوتر على القلب إلا أنهم يشيرون إلى إحتمال تسببها في تقلص الشريان التاجي.
وفي جامعة ميرلاند قال باحثون: إن الضحك على مواقف الحياة أفضل طريق لضمان قلب قوي, وأن الأشخاص الذين يضحكون بصوت عالي وينظرون إلى الجانب المضحك من الحياة أقل عرضة للإصابة بأمراض القلب من أولئك الذين لايتمتعون بروح الفكاهة. وتعد هذه الدراسة التي قدمت للمؤتمر السنوي بجمعية أمراض القلب الأمريكية أول دراسة تتناول العلاقة بين الضحك وأمراض القلب. وقال رئيس فريق الباحثين بالدراسة البروفيسور مايكل ميلر: العلماء يجهلون سبب قيام الضحك بحماية القلب ولكنهم يعرفون بأن الإجهاد العضلي يضعف الأنسجة التي تبطن جدران الأوعية الدموية. وينصح ميلر بإجراء تمارين للضحك مثل قراءة كتب فكاهية أو الإستماع للنكات وأن تكون أكثر مرحاً في مواجهة الحياة.
إنتهى..
المصدر: مجلة الأسرة_ العدد (158)​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومه راااااااائعه 
مرسىىىى يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا اخت Dona Nabil
معلومة مهمة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## بصمات الإبداع (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائعة حـروفـك ...

إنتـقاء موفق..

قال السماء كئيبة وتجهما.. قلت ابتسم يكفي التجهم في السما
قال الليالي جرعتني علقما.. قلت ابتسم ولئن جرعت العلقما


 دوماً بالتوفيـق​*


----------



## جيلان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلو يا قمر 
انا اهه طول اليوم بضحك
يا رب يجى بفايدة :smile02*


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل اوى يا دونتى 

ميرسى يا قمررررررررر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *​*​​*فبعد فحص عدد من المرضى- معظمهم من النساء- يعانون من أعراض شبيهة بأعراض الأزمة القلبية كألم الصدر وضيق التنفس وهبوط القلب تبين أنهم مروا بأزمة نفسية حادة كوفاة قريب أو التعرض للسطو المسلح.*
> *وفي جامعة ميرلاند قال باحثون: إن الضحك على مواقف الحياة أفضل طريق لضمان قلب قوي, وأن الأشخاص الذين يضحكون بصوت عالي وينظرون إلى الجانب المضحك من الحياة أقل عرضة للإصابة بأمراض القلب من أولئك الذين لايتمتعون بروح الفكاهة. وتعد هذه الدراسة التي قدمت للمؤتمر السنوي بجمعية أمراض القلب الأمريكية أول دراسة تتناول العلاقة بين الضحك وأمراض القلب. وقال رئيس فريق الباحثين بالدراسة البروفيسور مايكل ميلر: العلماء يجهلون سبب قيام الضحك بحماية القلب ولكنهم يعرفون بأن الإجهاد العضلي يضعف الأنسجة التي تبطن جدران الأوعية الدموية. وينصح ميلر بإجراء تمارين للضحك مثل قراءة كتب فكاهية أو الإستماع للنكات وأن تكون أكثر مرحاً في مواجهة الحياة.*
> *إنتهى..*
> 
> *المصدر: مجلة الأسرة_ العدد (158)*​


باعينى علينا اشمعنا المرضى من النساء معظمهم والرجال راحوا فين
يعنى المفروض نضحك بصوت عالى عشان نتجنب امراض القلب  سهله دى ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## جيلان (14 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> باعينى علينا اشمعنا المرضى من النساء معظمهم والرجال راحوا فين
> يعنى المفروض نضحك بصوت عالى عشان نتجنب امراض القلب  سهله دى ههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الحلو ده​



*لا يا حبيبتى ده عشن هما بيضحكوا كل شوية بسبب ومن غير سبب ( عبط يعنى :gy0000: )  لكن احنا مؤدبين  :love34:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لا يا حبيبتى ده عشن هما بيضحكوا كل شوية بسبب ومن غير سبب ( عبط يعنى :gy0000: ) لكن احنا مؤدبين :love34:*​


عندك حق يا جى جى30:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومه راااااااائعه
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > *شكرا اخت dona nabil
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمو على مرورك ومشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> بصمات الإبداع قال:
> 
> 
> > *رائعة حـروفـك ...
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *حلو يا قمر
> ...


*هههههههههه ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً يا حبيبتى 
ميرررسى لمرورك العسسل يا عسسسسل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> candy shop قال:
> 
> 
> > جميل اوى يا دونتى
> ...


*نورررتى ا لموضوع يا كاندى ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > باعينى علينا اشمعنا المرضى من النساء معظمهم والرجال راحوا فين
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
كوووسه بقى هنقول ايه 
ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميلة دى وربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا يا حبيبتى ده عشن هما بيضحكوا كل شوية بسبب ومن غير سبب ( عبط يعنى :gy0000: )  لكن احنا مؤدبين  :love34:*​


*هههههههههههه شطوووووره يا جيجى​*


----------



## فونتالولو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك معلومات قيمه ويارب الدنيا كلها تضحك_


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > عندك حق يا جى جى30:​


*على الله يسمعوكوا :heat:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

> فونتالولو قال:
> 
> 
> > _سلام الرب يسوع
> > تعيش ايدك معلومات قيمه ويارب الدنيا كلها تضحك_


*ميرررسى يا قمر لمرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا دونا نبيل
على المعلومة الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## sara A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل قوى يادونا
ميرسى ليكى كتير
وفيه حل كمان لتمارين الضحك
كل واحد يدرب نفسة أنه يضحك 5 دقائق قبل النوم  بس اللى ينام متأخر ممكن يضحك براحته بس يعملها silant


----------



## SALVATION (21 أكتوبر 2008)

_معلومات مفيده جدا ومهمه
يعنى نقدر نقول روشته مجانيه
ميرسى كتييييييير




​​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونا نبيل
> ...


*نورررت الموضوع يا وليم  بردك ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> sara a قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميل قوى يادونا
> ...


*هههههههه ميرررسى يا ساره على مشاركتك الجميله فى الموضوع وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _معلومات مفيده جدا ومهمه
> ...


*يعنى بعد كده هتقولى يا دكتوره  
ههههههه ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل يا تونى وربنا يباركك​*


----------

